# Imperfect 10s: Best TVs for design, features, picture quality, and value



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe you don't care how many features a TV has. Maybe you just want to see the coolest design going. Maybe all you want is the best bang for your buck, or the best picture regardless of cost.



See the rest here at CNET


----------

